# I only Take Surge Trips...



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm reading a lot of comments stating "I only take profitable rides / surge rides" etc. I understand what those words mean, but what does that look like when you are on the road. 

For example, it's almost 9pm in Chicago and downtown has no surge. If you were out on the road, do you just sign off and wait until you see a fare? Do you drive closer to a surge zone? Do you just call it a night? I ask because sometimes, like last Saturday in Chicago, almost the entire day was no surge, which is contrary to what I have experienced over the past few months. So in that situation would you just go home after a few hours? It seems like only taking surge trips is a good aspiration, but I think you make less money if you are sitting idle waiting for those good fares. Your tips and tricks are appreciated.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

42 hours 50 trips 900 bucks
44 hours 51 trips 1200 bucks
I’m not driving anywhere for $.60 a mile
Period
I’ll take +7 if it’s just 7 minutes away
Longer is more

when there was no surge here a few years back I stopped going out
Stayed on the couch
I’m not being a slave for Dara for 8 an hour
Let him pick the F ers up


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I also refuse to play the quest game
F that 
Can you imagine if Walmart played the same stupid stuff 
5 an hour plus 50 if you stock 500 cans of beans


----------

